

Are Debtors’ Prisons Coming Back? (2012) - ColinCochrane
http://blogs.wsj.com/totalreturn/2012/08/28/are-debtors-prisons-coming-back/

======
ChuckMcM
No they aren't. The article is the epitome of link baiting. People who fail to
appear when subpenaed get a bench warrant sworn out on them, then when they do
something else wrong and the officer runs a warrants check they can get
imprisoned for 'failure to appear.'

Best comment is the one linked to in the article, "When you get summoned by
the court, go."

~~~
falcolas
The problem is a bit more nuanced than that. The judge can call contempt even
if someone answers the summons, but can not afford the fines or follow court
orders due to financial hardship - solely at the Judge's discretion.

The most ridiculous yet iconic example: Man is jailed because he can not
afford to sod lawn. Didn't break any laws, just crossed a HOA.

[http://www.tampabay.com/news/humaninterest/brown-lawn-
means-...](http://www.tampabay.com/news/humaninterest/brown-lawn-means-jail-
time/847365)

~~~
emkemp
Um, defying a court order _is_ breaking the law. And the Court gave him
several chances to correct the situation.

If he can't afford to live where he does, maybe he should sell the house and
move.

------
drawkbox
No because it is a horrible idea for a nation in debt to go further in debt to
lock up a citizen that is in debt. That would be the exact opposite direction
to go to get debt paid.

